# Gameserver Abfrage



## Dick Starbuck (9. März 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab gerade ein gewaltiges Problem mit nem NWN-Server-Stats-Script. Das Teil an sich funktioniert problemlos - jedenfalls lokal auf meinem Apache (1.3.27). Sobald ich das ganze jedoch auf meinen Server lade (Puretec, ebenfalls Apache 1.3.27), wird der Server als 'offline' angezeigt.

Er scheint keine Connection mehr zum Gameserver zu bekommen. Auch wenn ich das Timeout höher stelle klappts nicht. Ich hab meine lokalen Server- und PHP-Einstellungen mit denen von Puretec verglichen, hab da jedoch keine Unterschiede entdeckt, die mit dem Problem zu tun haben könnten. Oder hab ich vielleicht was übersehen?

Die Verbindung zum Gameserver sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
$fp = fsockopen("udp://" . $ipaddr, $port, $errno, $errstr, $timeout); //...
```
Evtl. relevante Servereinstellung: allow_url_fopen = On

Woran kann das ganze liegen? Hat mal jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt?

Schon mal vielen Dank.. Gruß, Dick Starbuck


----------



## Hoellche (9. März 2003)

Servus.

Schau mal nach ob fsockopen() von Puretec erlaubt ist.

Ich hatte auch mal ne Clan-HP bei Puretec und da gingen alle Scripte die eine Server-zu-Server-verbindung aufbauen wollen nicht.

Musst wohl damit leben.


----------



## Dick Starbuck (9. März 2003)

Es ist nirgends ein Hinweis zu finden, dass das nicht erlaubt oder möglich ist.

Bei anderen Anbietern wie z.B. Lycos ist das ganze ganz klar deaktiviert. (phpinfo)

Ich weiß echt nicht weiter.. Habe alles probiert.. Und ich muss das irgendwie zum laufen bringen! 

PS: Ich hab mich bereits tot-gegooglet, alle möglichen Webspace FAQs studiert, wie blöd am Script rumgebastelt, alle PHP Referenzen durchforstet, bin dabei auf Dinge wie 'socket_set_blocking' etc. gestoßen, aber nichts hat mir weitergeholfen...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. März 2003)

Doppelposts sind unerwünscht. Das selbe gilt für Hinweise wie in deinem Fall.

Daher habe ich deinen Hinweis-Thread im PHP-Forum gelöscht.

Ich hoffe, du hast ein wenig Verständnis dafür, da sonst die Übersicht im Forum gänzlichst verloren gehen würde.


----------



## Dick Starbuck (9. März 2003)

Jo, sicher. Das Problem ist nur, dass so ein Thread hier mal ne Woche stehen kann bevor er überhaupt nur einen Hit hat. 

Und wenn ich im PHP Forum poste, wo ne Menge los ist, ists da leider fehl am Platze... Aber kann man wohl nichts gegen machen..  

Eine Lösung für mein Problem hast du aber auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. März 2003)

Hm ... vielleicht einfach mal den 1&1-Support kontaktieren und nachfragen. Ja, ich weiß, der Support bei Massenhostern ist meistens nicht gerade perfekt, aber probieren würde ich es trotzdem.

Funktioniert es denn auf einem anderen Server ?


----------



## Dick Starbuck (9. März 2003)

Bisher hab ichs wirklich ausschließlich auf meinem lokalen Apache zum laufen bekommen. An nicht-kostenlosen Spaces hab ich leider nur ein paar Puretecs zur Verfügung...

Desweiteren hab ich ein paar kostenlose durchprobiert, bei denen  laut phpinfo() aber die fsockofen()-Funktion ausdrücklich disabled war, oder es auch so einfach nicht funktioniert hat. 

Davon abgesehen findet man sowieso keinen halbwegs vernünftigen Freespace mehr.

Aber jetzt auf gut Glück einen anderen Anbieter wählen ohne zu wissen, ob das Problem da nicht auch auftritt ist auch nicht gerade sinnvoll...

Gibt es denn niemanden, der zumindest mal eine Counterstrike Server Abfrage auf irgendeinem Space realistiert hat? Das wird ja auf dem gleichen Prinzip basieren..


----------



## Cowabunga (14. Februar 2004)

*same problem *

Hallo,

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem!
Ich bekomme das Script bei mir zu Hause problemlos zum Laufen (Apache Server), doch wenn ich es bei 1und1 hochlade,  wird nichts angezeigt. Falls jemand eine Antwort darauf hat, bitte Posten!

mfg Cowabunga


----------



## FreakyMice (17. Februar 2004)

stell dochmal das script so wie es auf deinem lokal server geht ins netz ich mache das dann mal bei mir zum test rauf.


----------

